# Sticky  2008 Bow Season, lets hear it



## USSapper

With deer season open now for about 2 hours, lets hear how opening night went and how the seasons progresses.

Just put up my stand in Fargo last night, had 3 deer sit 25 yards from us the entire time P&Y and I set it up.

Should be a great year


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I thought they wanted us to come pet them or something!

Good luck guys!


----------



## NDTerminator

Well, I bought my bow license today...  I generally don't start bowhunting until sometime in October...


----------



## USSapper

Just found out that I am getting locked out of 16000 acres that my dad and I have been hunting since I started hunting. Kind of a kick in the groin the day season opens. Looks like Ill be tearing up north fargo this weekend instead :eyeroll:


----------



## texcl

Well, when the deer finally started moving I heard alot of snorting and crashing through the brush, deer going every which way and then the biggest mountain lion I've ever seen appeared in front of my stand and walked on by. That was it for the hunting, the deer wouldn't come back to the area the rest of the night. Wish I'd had a camera, the cat was damn near the size of a african lion, like I said I've never seen one that big. Must be well fed.


----------



## duckslayer

Mtn Lion season opened yesterday....I would have been throwin arrows at it. The deer will come back.

Anyway, Had the big goofy buck in my photo album show up about 8:10 but he went on the wrong side of my ground blind on his way to the soybeans instead of the trail I was facing. Groundblinds are some pretty intense stuff, deer 5-20ft away, eye to eye style. Not really a big fan of them because you cant see much, but they work. Pretty cool stuf. Hoping he'll be back when the wind is right for it.


----------



## barebackjack

texcl said:


> Well, when the deer finally started moving I heard alot of snorting and crashing through the brush, deer going every which way and then the biggest mountain lion I've ever seen appeared in front of my stand and walked on by. That was it for the hunting, the deer wouldn't come back to the area the rest of the night. Wish I'd had a camera, the cat was damn near the size of a african lion, like I said I've never seen one that big. Must be well fed.


Ya, why werent you shooting? Isnt there "no season" on them in the eastern part of the state anyway?


----------



## texcl

I think you can only shoot cats on the western part of the state until the quota is filled, besides I just don't have much of an intrest in shooting one.


----------



## barebackjack

No, you can shoot them statewide, just the western part has a quota.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Anybody else have any luck this weekend? I sat in my stand in south Fargo for the first time tonight. Didn't see a thing.


----------



## USSapper

walkswithwhispers said:


> Anybody else have any luck this weekend? I sat in my stand in south Fargo for the first time tonight. Didn't see a thing.


You down in Lemmke?


----------



## justinsxc

first night for me... deer everywhere with about 10 bucks (8 within 120-160). Brother saw one about 160.. didn't shoot anything.

second night... it was hotter and a lot windier. Still saw 9 bucks though.. but we know the exact course they are on now so should be a nice ambush.


----------



## bighunter

HAHA Justin Tell JJ to get after him.....good LUCK man
BigHunter :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Man I would have had a big bill from the stuffer if a at walked under me! If I ever see one I think I would quit whatever I was doing and make it my job to get him!

WWW you didn't see anything down there? Crazy they are thick down there this year!


----------



## walkswithwhispers

I'm on private property south of lemke.

I didn't see anything on saturday but it was very windy and the wind was swirling pretty bad. I may have gotten winded. I also heard a few voices south of me but I couldn't tell if they were on the Fargo side of the river. It just really wasn't an ideal day. Not really an ideal stand spot either. I'll give it the old college try for awhile and see how it goes.

So nobody stuck anything?


----------



## snow123geese

I seen a lot of nice bucks and some littler 4x4s, no luck yet. Hopefully I can stick a nice one tonight.


----------



## sioux

Going out to Lemke on Tues night. Hopefully will post pics then!!

-Sioux


----------



## USSapper

sioux said:


> Going out to Lemke on Tues night. Hopefully will post pics then!!
> 
> -Sioux


How many guys do they have in the south unit? Was it 10 or 15?


----------



## Tator

I didn't get out Friday, had to work and 3 hour drive home just didn't fit into my bowhunting schedule.

Checked cameras saturday morning, had a 20"+ wide 4x4 (full velvet) on one of them, and sure as ****, he was there opening day 7:30 pm!!! Got some nice pics of him.

Figured he'd do the same thing Saturday or Sunday but no such luck. The 90 degree temps and 35+ mph winds seemed to keep everything low key.................seen deer but nothing close.........try again another day...

Let's see some pics of BBD!!!!!!!!

Tator


----------



## barebackjack

Sat last night on the only water in the immediate area. Had 36 deer come in. Five of which were all solid P&Y class, one of which (the only one I had no shot at) is going to be 140"+. Had activity consistantly all night (4pm-8:30) with deer coming in for water in that heat,.....gosh its hot out!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Man, you guys are passin up solid P&Y deer! I can't wait to get to ND lol!


----------



## barebackjack

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Man, you guys are passin up solid P&Y deer! I can't wait to get to ND lol!


The areas that let em grow have good deer, theres still alot of "its brown its down" areas too though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

barebackjack said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you guys are passin up solid P&Y deer! I can't wait to get to ND lol!
> 
> 
> 
> The areas that let em grow have good deer, theres still alot of "its brown its down" areas too though.
Click to expand...

Good to hear some of the hunters in your area have a good head on there shoulders! It is fun to hunt in areas like that!

Or is it that no one can get on land around there?


----------



## barebackjack

hunt4P&Y said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you guys are passin up solid P&Y deer! I can't wait to get to ND lol!
> 
> 
> 
> The areas that let em grow have good deer, theres still alot of "its brown its down" areas too though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to hear some of the hunters in your area have a good head on there shoulders! It is fun to hunt in areas like that!
> 
> Or is it that no one can get on land around there?
Click to expand...

Little of both, its very tough to get on and the guys that are on are pretty selective. Ive hunted ALOT of areas of this state, and the area I hunt now has probably the most balanced herd ive ever seen in ND, as far as does to bucks. Rarely do you see "alot" of deer, but when you do see a buck, its a gooooood chance hes a quality deer. I know in other areas its nothing to see several dozen deer a sit, where I hunt now id say my average is 4-6 per sit, with alot of sits only seeing one or two.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Sounds alot like the area I hunt!

It makes for some long days and nights, but when it happens it is worth it!

Good luck guys!


----------



## thurdypointer

> Well, when the deer finally started moving I heard alot of snorting and crashing through the brush, deer going every which way and then the biggest mountain lion I've ever seen appeared in front of my stand and walked on by. That was it for the hunting, the deer wouldn't come back to the area the rest of the night. Wish I'd had a camera, the cat was damn near the size of a african lion, like I said I've never seen one that big. Must be well fed.


Where are you in NE North Dakota to be seeing a Mountain Lion? And the way you say it was the biggest you've seen sounds like you see them frequently?


----------



## honkerslayr

went to SW ND this last weekend for 3 days. Saw more deer than I had imagined i would. I missed a nice 5x5 whitetail due to myself judging the wrong distance...and its still haunting me. Passed up several 4x4's in hope of a bigger one...and well i missed. Buddy of mine had a buck come up by him and he said it was the biggest hes ever seen in his life and will probably ever see again ever. He said it might have scored in the 180's and it was a nontypical bruiser...he ended up grazing the hair of the backside of him...and let me tell you he was a mess afterwards :eyeroll: .
But saturday morning we followed a group of nice WT bucks in hope of finding where they feed. We ended up stumbling upon a MT. Lion sitting 200 yds out in some tall grass...the first one i had ever seen. This was enough for me to see and made the trip a success without even bagging a deer. But it was all done on public land which is nice...because it shows you can still harvest a bruiser on non-private land. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I hope you pulled out your rifle and shot that Mt lion!


----------



## honkerslayr

Ha yeah buddy went back to truck and got it. when he got back 3 minutes later it literally vanished...it kinda made us nervous haha not knowing where it went. we spent too much time in awe looking at it and not thinking of getting the rifle! :eyeroll:


----------



## huntinND

I shot this buck and a mule deer doe Saturday night out of the same stand. It was a hundred degrees out there during the day but the deer started moving once the sun went down behind the hills. It was my first Pope and Young buck. It scored 133 2/8 gross and 131 2/8 net.
My brother screwed up on a 180 to 190 inch muley buck last night, I have never seen anyone so upset with themself in my life. I think he might need counceling after that!


----------



## Daren99

Nice Buck :beer:


----------



## USSapper

Congrats on the first picture!


----------



## northdakotakid

Not a bad first night on stand...


----------



## Starky

Outstanding buck, what a way to start the season.

I was at the concert in Thief River Falls all weekend so no hunting for me yet. I did buy Barney Fifes single bullet for $325 though. Pretty good deal if you ask me.


----------



## huntinND

Nice deer, that is one heck of a spread! Let us know what he scored.


----------



## mshutt

I think i would shat myself if i saw that big of a buck!!! And if i didnt shat myself id probably yell outloud "HOLY HELL"!!! then never see the buck ever again in my life!!!

What the hell you feedin them deer out there :wink: send me some of it through the mail!!! haha nice deer man!


----------



## USSapper

northdakotakid said:


> Not a bad first night on stand...


Nice camera work :lol:

Boy that sure is a nice deer kid! Got a story behind it?


----------



## barebackjack

Northdakotakid, I gotta say, the rack on that buck looks like it was put together by committee. But hes got alot of character and is niiiiiiiiiiice. 

Good job.


----------



## Turner

Both dandy bucks, nice work. 
I am not heading out to Western ND till the first week of Oct and you guys are making it seem like its 6 months away.


----------



## northdakotakid

Well, I can not claim that deer... my brother-in-law's friend shot it. I too would have had a hard time hitting that bugger... but he shot it at 15 yards.


----------



## mshutt

FPP :lol:

I only saw 2 does at my stand tonight...im pretty anxious to see a buck up that close for the first time! and not have it run likea bat outta hell just chill close to my stand!


----------



## USSapper

> FPP


 :lame: :lol:


----------



## CrabClaw

My first velvet buck. Not the biggest, but couldnt resist. Shot him Sept. 3, at 7:45 pm







straight down wind thanks to Scent Lok!!


----------



## USSapper

CrabClaw said:


> My first velvet buck. Not the biggest, but couldnt resist. Shot him Sept. 3, at 7:45 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight down wind thanks to Scent Lok!!


Cool buck! I love the character on him with the split G2s. I will be in my blind or stand in t-minus 6 hours


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nice buck. Looks lioke his Gpa or someone was a fork horn! I am assuming you were out west? Well at least on the western half of the state!

Nice buck! I am glad I got a valvet buck! They look really good on the wall!


----------



## thurdypointer

Got my first deer with a bow on the Sept. 3! A nice 8 point in full velvet still. My biggest buck to date. Shot it east of hillsboro. Only ran 40 yards after the shot!


----------



## snow123geese

post up pics thurdypointer. nice bucks on here so far. My friend's brother got a 4x5 164" buck


----------



## CrabClaw

hunt4P&Y said:


> Nice buck. Looks lioke his Gpa or someone was a fork horn! I am assuming you were out west? Well at least on the western half of the state!
> 
> Actually I got him real close to Fargo


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Great deer guys! Our season starts in a week. I should be getting back in time to hunt the afternoon.


----------



## huntinND

Nice looking buck, I like the way you took the pic too with a good close up of the rack. I need to take more time to get good pictures like that.


----------



## USSapper

Great weekend for bow hunting. Felt good too be back in the stand. Lots of deer spotted but the bigger bucks hung up and browsed around a ways off. Some nice ones still in velvet. Sure doesnt get any better than seeing 3-140 inch bucks, two with bleached antlers and the other with dark, dark brown ones, all hangin together headed straight towards you. Gets the blood pumpin more than getting shot at!

Dont think Ive seen grandpa yet either, maybe next weekend

Question, have any of you guys hunted in completely dead trees with mainly just the trunk and big branches left. Thats all I have to work with


----------



## walkswithwhispers

I'd avoid dead trees, probably not sick ones. Never tried it before but I tell hunter's safety students to stay out of dead trees.


----------



## huntinND

My cousin had a dead tree break as he was trying to set a stand up. He fell but luckily didn't get hurt bad. I would try to avoid dead trees.


----------



## buckseye

took a shot at a coyote, it was kinda brushy down at it's level may have deflected... big fat miss I'm not used to that.


----------



## USSapper

Heard there was a a new typical record shot out by Forbesville (sp?). Around a 188 inch typical shot by a dad, next nite the dads son shot one in the high 160s......

Anyone have any truth to this?

Other news, my buddy shot a nice 4x4 up by Grafton and another around Jamestown


----------



## USSapper

Here's the Grafton buck


----------



## USSapper

Short story

Sitting in a ladder stand in a different dead cottonwood (sorry WWW but Im glad I didnt listen) with no cover whatsoever on the tree on the north end of their bedding area. At 650 he stood up 70 yrds from me, mingled around, looked up at me, didn't like what he saw so turned around and went back where he came from but cut through the other dead cottonwoods 45 yds away broadside, didn't like the shot so I passed on it. Luckily he cut back out front as he was going away from me. Was still at full draw, took my time, let the arrow go thru the middle of his chest at 35yrds, through both lungs, down, clipped the heart then shattered the front right shoulder. He bolted 65 yards through the cattails then I heard nothing. Knew he had no chance so I got on the horn with my dad and let him know. Waited 15 minutes found the red brick trail and easy found him in 8 ft cattails. Litterally yelled after the shot. Luckily he bled so much in that cover or it would have been hard to find. Played the wind and it payed off




























Scored as a main framed 5x5 with two identical kickers on each side. Grossed 150.5 and netted 144.5. Scored about 10-15 inches higher than I expected!! Gosh was I pumped


----------



## Shu

great buck - congrats! :beer:


----------



## huntinND

Very nice buck! I wouldn't have judged him that high either, good thing you took the shot. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Agreed. I am sure you will loose a few since they are wet, and fresh out of valvet! But still a great buck! can't wait to get out west! T-3 days!


----------



## walkswithwhispers

What did you learn from this experience? Never listen to anything i say! :lol:

Great deer! Nice work! :beer:


----------



## USSapper

hunt4P&Y said:


> Agreed. I am sure you will loose a few since they are wet, and fresh out of valvet! But still a great buck! can't wait to get out west! T-3 days!


He's hard as me last nite, and this morning, and I didnt lose any :lol: But on a serious note, Im guessin he's been out for a good 2.5-3 weeks


----------



## bretts

thata boy sap.. nice buck!


----------



## TheDogSlayer1

Third day of Mn season, 6:45 am, coyotes howling to the south of me and north of me. At 6:50 am this 4X4 comes in and offers a quarter towards me shot at 12 yds. Twenty five minutes after that, this coyote comes in and offers a 18 yd shot. Pretty fun morning.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1

Here's a better pic of the deer.


----------



## MOB

Nice day!


----------



## bigbuck144

my dads is hunting out of state right now with my uncle hes saw 5 doe and my uncle saw a few doe and a small buck! hopefully they will get one soon.! good luck to all and god bless!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Congrats guys! Great deer! Been somewhat slow here in Jersey but haven't been out a ton either. Confined to only Saturdays now until November...


----------



## jaredm_22

USSapper said:


> Heard there was a a new typical record shot out by Forbesville (sp?). Around a 188 inch typical shot by a dad, next nite the dads son shot one in the high 160s......
> 
> Anyone have any truth to this?
> 
> Other news, my buddy shot a nice 4x4 up by Grafton and another around Jamestown


It was over by Fordville ND. Not sure who got their deer first, but it was a father and daughter combo only one night or a few nights in between. I've seen pictures of both deer and I would guess that the rough scores of 160 and 180 are fairly accurate. Both VERY nice bucks.


----------



## hamdawg08

after sitting in my ground blind a few nights i have seen a couple does and a smaller 5x5. have some great pictures of some nicer bucks and know that i can get bigger deer than that one. Will see what happens maybe i will end up taking that one if i come across it again.


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel

WoW hamdog sounds like you have a sweet set up !!! good luck buddy 
jaimbo


----------



## barebackjack

Sapper, were you wearing your ACU pants in the stand? How can you stand those noisy SOB's?


----------



## austin_bv11

season opens october 1 today and I am going after school today and on the way to school we drove past the timber and a buck in the field 100 yards from the stand SUCKS


----------



## USSapper

barebackjack said:


> Sapper, were you wearing your ACU pants in the stand? How can you stand those noisy SOB's?


I was wearing ACU tops and bottoms there.........Great camo for a dead cottonwood


----------



## barebackjack

USSapper said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper, were you wearing your ACU pants in the stand? How can you stand those noisy SOB's?
> 
> 
> 
> I was wearing ACU tops and bottoms there.........Great camo for a dead cottonwood
Click to expand...

You got bigger whabos than me than. Those damn things are noisy as can be. I feel like im wearing butcher paper in mine.
I do wear the old greens early season and the 3-color DCU's out west though.


----------



## USSapper

They were the ones I wore for a year in Iraq so they are pretty broke in


----------



## USSapper

its been a while, but a close friend of mine that was in Iraq with me, shot a nice 4x4 a week or so after mine. If I remember to, I load some pictures.


----------



## USSapper

Sorry I didnt get this up earlier, he let it lay for the nite in the beans where he saw it drop and found it right away in the morning.

Nice work adam


----------



## jgat

I have no idea how I have missed this thread for the last few months. Way too much BP I guess. Cool to hear the stories and see the pics of the year so far. The show is starting in WI. I wish I had the next 2 weeks off to hunt every single day.


----------



## deerslayer80

Sat out in the stand a few nights ago and still seen some rutting activity. I was stunned to see a big buck chasing after a doe. Figured it was to late for that. Just makes me want to hit the stand even harder now.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Heading out for one last try on the last weekend of the season. I really hope to have some pics to post on Monday. Gosh I love hunting in the snow.


----------



## USSapper

ANyone get a deer in the city hunt?


----------



## duckp

2008 SoDak.


----------

